# IPage - Has anyone used ipage for web hosting/website building?



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm looking to host my first website and need help building it, until I can build my own from the ground up. So i'm looking for a web host that has a free site builder. I have been looking at iPage, but wanted to get everyone elses thoughts.


----------



## trustins (Jul 13, 2012)

We use IPAGE hosting. It's not too bad -a little slow at times making edit changes. Customer service is average. I built our main Purple Jelly Clothing MAIN home page using IPAGE's Weebly Drag/Drop Builder (this is a very very limited editor but a good starting point). We use the FREE version for now but we may upgrade later.

We also use IPAGES ShopSite for our Ecommerce site - Purple Jelly Clothing Store. I found the FREE version too limiting for what we needed so I upgraded to the MANAGER PRO version and have been happy so far...

Just keep in mind that any of the FREE software is usually VERY LIMITED on what you can do....if you only need a very BASIC and SIMPLE website than they both will work find...

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I just need something very very basic for now, for customers to purchase items. I plan on learning to write my own website in the near future. However, I don’t want to have to wait to learn how to do that, when I can be selling products online. I’m just starting my business so my main objective is just getting out there and getting the name promoted on the web.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you must have to try Cpanel hosting from HostGator and try Prestashop for an e-commerce site which is easy to handle as well easy to create. Prestashop is an open source software which is used for e-commerce site also free.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

HostGator definitely looks like a contender. It reminds me a lot of Ipage, many of the same features, not quite as many. But very reasonable and many options. I will definitely look into that one. Thanks


----------

